# Giving up on myself. I need YOUR help!



## Galacticz (Sep 11, 2011)

Guys, it has been almost 2 months. I have been researching just about every army out there. JUST ABOUT EVERYONE!!!! And I still decide on a single one. :russianroulette:

I have flip flopped so many times, saying "I'm going to play this one! No if's and's or but's!" But for some reason there is always something that keeps me from making the plunge and deciding on a single army.

I can't take it anymore. I need someone to choose for me/ Help me choose!

I am looking for an army that has character, that I can make a back story for. Develop the models in my army to have motives and back stories. Thats half the fun for me.

But this army has to be able to hold its own on the table, Im not spending hundreds of dollars and hours of my time painting just to constantly lose.

Finally, the army has to have versatility, I was almost set on dwarfs, but then I realized there were only 2 lists you could really play with them. 

Alright guys, Show me mercy and put my mind to rest. lets finish this month long debate now!

(Highest vote wins)
(Please no votes for wood elves >,<)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Tomb kings, ogres or Orcs and goblins.

I play tomb kings and will go to Ogres as soon as I finish my Kings.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ogres or Orcs and Goblins. Orcs and Goblins are possibly the most versatile.


----------



## Galacticz (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats 2 votes for Ogres, 2 for OnG, and 1 for Tomb Kings.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ogres. Lots of viable builds right now beyond their core, good selection of character, can take and dish out the hits. Plus, being larger models they are easier to paint and convert. Plus, they're still one of the cheaper armies to field and have a viable force for. Battalion box, couple of characters and specials... job done.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Empire, yes they are an old army but you can build them anyway you want, you want a gunline army then get lots of handgunners (strength 4 armour piercing so -2 to save) backed up with cannons, mortars, volleyguns, rocket launchers.

Cavalry army, not a problem, led by a templar master any unit he joins is immune to psychology, you could also throw in some warrior priests for re rolls due to hatred.

Infantry army (this is what i collect) average cost of troops in this army is roughly 5-10 points a model and work together well.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd go with either _Orcs & Goblins_ or _Empire_ as well.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe a bit out there, but Vampire Counts.

Fantastic backstory, literally what you want you can have. The Power hungry ones, the ones soley focussed on martial power, the ones who seek forbidden lore, ones who fit in with society secretly, the deformed ones. If you can imagine it, there's a vampire to fit it.

The army's pretty good to. Undead means all your army is fear causing and immune to psychology, woo! Plus the new models look awesome, and while they can take a bit of getting used to, once you do they're very fun to play and competitive. Being able to raise models from the grave is a neat trick, and the large numbers they can field is always a plus. Quite focussed on their heroes to support the army, but check them out. Defiantly one of the more interesting and fun armies in my opinion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I suggest Skaven. They have plenty of character, relatively easy to paint but can be more complex if you wish. They have great models like the Plague Furnace/Screaming Bell. They also have plenty of variety to allow users to have an army of ninjas (Clan Eshin), wannabe Frankenstein's (Clan Moulder), wannabe evil genius's (Clan Skryre) or an army of bio-terrorists (Clan Pestilens) or even a mix of all 4 if you wish with generic troops to fill out the gaps.

Also they do alright on the battlefield and are certainly entertaining to use.


----------



## Galacticz (Sep 11, 2011)

That puts Ogres and OnG tied for first with 3 votes each. Empire trails in second with 2 votes. TK, VC, and Skaven tie for last with 1 each. Come thursday morning the army with the most votes wins!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think DE are the most versatile, but both Ogres and OnG would be cool: they are pretty similar in style but while ogres smash things in the face OnG have the wounds to endure a battle of attrition.

Ogres are the cheaper of the two to collect and are much easier to paint up.... but then if you like painting and are happy to have a lot to do OnG are a good painting project, although I think DE would be more rewarding for painting.


In the end take an army you think you'll enjoy, and just buy a few units. once you start the wonderlust should dissipate somewhat.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Empire..

Cant beat the detachments, fluff or versatility


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

You must choose yourself. Its your time and money you are using. 

Look at what style of army you are willing to take:
Warhammer fantasy army selector.


----------



## sini (Nov 5, 2010)

ok .....close your eyes ...picture yourself as a hero in a warhammer battle!
what gear do you have? are you shooting from afar, hacking enemy's in melee .....etc 
now see what army fits best to that picture you got in your head.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Dark Elves are pretty versatile and games aren't a conctant up hill struggle. Plus the hydra is just awesome.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Although I dont play the army personally I would have to say Ogres my buddy plays them and loves them and I gotta say im a little jealous they are hilarious even as they wipe the floor with you.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Apparently Thursday has come and gone and it looks like OK and O&G are still tied. I'll throw my 1/2 cent in the mix: O&G.

You get one of the most well rounded armies in the game besides Empire. You get the most choices for characters and can build an entire army around O&G as a generic host (the never ending greenskin tide!!!) or you can narrow it down to either orc or goblins. And ever after that you can narrow it down even more if you so choose (of course, you may end up handicapping yourself if you do so).

But the main reason to take O&G - they put the FU back in FUN!!!

EDIT: Guess I should have read the 2nd page of the thread...DOH!


----------

